# What time of the month for hormone testing?



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I've finally convinced my doctor to order a hormone panel on me, but both she and the lab said any time of the month is fine. That seems weird to me considering how much hormones change during the month. Do you all know when the best time is for testing? Thanks!


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

If you are interested in progesterone levels, post ovulation is the only real way to measure it. The body produces virtually all the progesterone it makes between ovulation and the time your period starts. Estrogen usually peeks during the first part of the cycle, but most people are more interested in knowing whether they have a progesterone deficiency. HTH!


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have heard that day 21 in your cycle is the time for these tests.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My Naturopath just asked me when I got my blood work done because of the hormone panel and he was very pleased that I had it done within the first few days of my period. I am estrogen dominant though with low progesterone. He wanted to see if my estrogen levels had gone down. I don't know if that matters.

Be careful though. My family doc tested me and said all was well. I went into the naturopath and he said my hormones were totally off kilter. HIGH estrogen, LOW progesterone. I guess your progesterone levels are supposed to be higher than estrogen.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

When I asked for hormone tests they just wanted to know where in my cycle I was. I was







:/







because the reason I wanted tests in the first place was to find out why I was having a 1.5 month long period followed by none. I had no clue where I was or I wouldn't have been there in the first place.







:

I guess it depends on what levels you want measured.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Well, there is no set "hormonal panel", so before I could even start to answer your question I would need to know what specific tests were ordered.

Also, there is a range of normal for many hormone levels and it varies depending on where you are in your menstrual cycle. For some values, it's a fairly large range. For certain tests it's better to have labs done early in your cycle (day 3), and for others it doesn't matter so much.

What was your doc looking for? PCOS, infertility, amenorrhea, menopause?

Bottom line, the timing depends on the diagnosis and the tests ordered.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you. I am not sure this is going to get me anywhere anyway because as a PP said, I think my doc is going to say all is well no matter what, especially since I pushed her to order these tests.

I think I am estrogen dominant, I've been having terrible mood swings, erradic periods, not ovulating, migraines.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

I'm sorry you're going through all of this, but unfortunatley I doubt the lab work will give you the answers you're looking for. Because there is a wide range of what is considered normal, you would really need to fall well outside the range for something to show up.

Good luck.


----------

